# Optimale Heimkino aufstellung



## dragonlort (23. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Da ich jetzt alleine Lebe (Trennung) bin ich dabei mein Wohnzimmer zu Optimieren das es mehr zum wohnheimkino wird.
Meine frage ist was wäre die beste optimale aufstellung der boxen Couch usw?

ich site jetzt ca 2.8m zum Tv weg bei einen 55 zoll tv.


Würde mich über paar vorschläge freuen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omen_IT (23. September 2014)

Hallo sieht schon mal ganz gut aus ! Falls es dir gefallen würde würde ich die Couch noch 20 cm nach hinten platzieren! 
Sonst passt das so !  Eventuell Marmorplatte unter den beiden Canton`s würden sicher dem Klang gut tun bei dem Laminat !

MFG


----------



## dragonlort (23. September 2014)

wen ich die couch 20cm nach hinten verlegen tue bin ich auf ca 3m zum tv. wird der kino effekt dadurch nicht kleiner? oder was für ein grund hat das?
mit den platten gebe ich dir recht, das wollte ich mal machen nur die frage wo bekomme icch gut günstige her?


----------



## Omen_IT (23. September 2014)

Ja der Kino effekt wird sicher kleiner ! Aber da ist jeder individuell dem einen kann es nicht zu groß sein dem andren nicht zu klein  
Ich persönlich sitze auch 3 Meter weck bei einem 60 Zoller aber wenn ich lust auf Kino habe lass ich meine Leinwand herunter und habe dann 100 Zoll auf 2,8m Sitzabstand ! 

Am günstigsten wären natürlich Waschbetonplatten die ziemlich grässlich sind lt. meiner Meinung und beim Steinmetz auch ziemlich teuer ! Da stellt sich die Frage mit was du leben kannst ! Günstig funktionell oder Schön und funktionell 

Ich selber Habe eine 40 mm starke Platte unter meine Canton Sub 600 gepackt und dann mit "Ankoplern" versehen


----------



## Zappaesk (23. September 2014)

Na so ganz kann ich die Euphorie von Omen nicht teilen. Immerhin, der Raum bietet Platz um was hin zu stellen. Es ist natürlich auch enorm schwer die Akustik einzuschätzen aufgrund einiger Bilder aber ein paar Dinge sind mir schon aufgefallen.

- Die Box rechts vorne gehört aus der Ecke, kannst du mit dem Ganzen noch ein wenig nach links rutschen? Da kommt zwar die Wendeltreppe, aber die ist nicht so schlimm wie die Ecke.
- Mit dem Wandabstand würde ich auch noch spielen. Probier mal ein wenig mehr, dann dürfte der Bass noch ein wenig klarer werden.
- Die Einwinklung der Boxen zu Hörplatz erscheint mir sehr stark Probier mal verschiedene Ausrichtungen aus, diese hier ist dann optimal, wenn die Boxen auf Achse kaum Hochton liefern...
- An die Fensterfront gehören Gardinen o.ä. Nicht aus optischen Gründen, sondern weil Glasflächen stark und hart reflektieren. Auf der anderen Seite ist der Raum ja offen und reflektiert nicht bzw. völlig anders. Mit Gardinen wirds homogener und die Räumlichkeit besser.
- Generell würde dem Raum bzw. dessen Akustik ein wenig mehr Einrichtung gut tun. Insbesondere Dinge, die als Diffusoren und als Hochtonabsorber dienen würden vermutlich noch ne klare Verbesserung bringen. Aktuell dürfte die Raumakustik vor allem im Hochton eine viel zu lange Nachhallzeit haben.
- Kannst du den Center besser zu Hörer ausrichten? Vorne vielleicht was unterlegen? Vor allem vertikal unbedingt genau(!) auf den Haupthörplatz ausrichten. Diese Art von Center hat nunmal eine beschissene Abstrahlung und muss daher vertikal exakt ausgerichtet werden. Alternativ mehr Hörabstand verwirklichen, die 2,8m sind für die Canton ohnehin das untere Ende des Sinnvollen.

Wichtig - unabhängig ob du meine Tipps probierst oder nicht - macht es Sinn mit der Aufstellung zu spielen, verschiedene Dinge auszuprobieren und dann auch zu wissen was sich wie auswirkt. Nur du kannst schließlich hören was gut und was schlecht ist. Am Besten du fängst damit an die Stereolautsprecher optimal aufzustellen. Dann stimmt mal die Basis, das andere ist ja bloß "Beiwerk" und profitiert auch davon, wenn die Basis mal stimmt.

Eine schlechte Aufstellung lässt sich im Übrigen nicht durchs Einmessen beheben. Wenn diese Algorithmen zu viel eingreifen müssen, wirds Signal immer weiter versaut. Richtig aufgestellt muss da auch nichts mehr verschlimmbessert werden!


----------



## dragonlort (23. September 2014)

Hallo Zappaesk
erstmal danke für deine tipps. die werde ich auch so gut es geht befolgen mit den Gardinen die kommen noch. da wollte ich Akustik vorhänge platzieren.

Also mit der TV/ Boxen /couch auf stellung wollte ich eh weiter nach hinten rutschen. dann werde ich dann auch ein stück nach linkst wandern mit der tv / boxen ecke.
Im moment ist die rechte box zu beiden wänden  40cm rechts 50 cm zur wand.
was den center betrift habe ich da schon kleinen holz stückchen drunter gelegt. Mal sehen ob ich da noch mehr schaffe. Wie hoch muss der Center den kommen? 
Weil im moment strahlt er mir wen ich sietze auf mein bauch.
Das regal auf der Rechten seite habe ich schon nach hinten Verbannt. 
Was allgemein die Cantons betrifft wie weit müssen die den zum Höher weg gestellt werden? möchte da jetzt nicht 4m weit weg sietzen bei ein 55 zoller.
Achja die Boxen werde eh bald ersätzt durch Selbstbau.  Werde mir da die Sb reihe von Udo Wohlgemuth holen die SB 18 habe ich schon zumindestens das gehäuse^^


----------



## dragonlort (24. September 2014)

so habe mal bisschen alles nach link und nach vorne geschoben. Center angewinkel. 
Passt das erstmal so?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. September 2014)

Das sieht nicht schlecht aus, allerdings werde und kann ich das nicht hören. Das Tuning musst du selber machen. Klingts denn jetzt besser - immerhin ist das viel entscheidender!


----------



## dragonlort (24. September 2014)

also ich kann sagen zum unterschied vorher da hat es sich so behängt angehört jetzt ist es viel mehr räumlicher und klarer. auch das mit dem Center ist besser als vorher.nur der bass von den Cantons ist mies war aber schon vorher, da habe ich leider den meisten bass, wen ich auf klo sietze und das wörtlich gemeint.
jetzt habe ich paar socken rein getan und klingt besser jetzt.

Edit: jetzt muss nur noch das mit der akustik machen nach und nach. 
Was ich sehr merkwürdig finde auch wo ich ein sub hatte war der meiste bass aufm klo und da hat es gedröhnt bis zum geht nicht mehr warum?


----------



## Zappaesk (24. September 2014)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Was ich sehr merkwürdig finde auch wo ich ein sub hatte war der meiste bass aufm klo und da hat es gedröhnt bis zum geht nicht mehr warum?


 
Keine Bohnensuppe mehr?


----------



## dragonlort (24. September 2014)

hahahich mein das ernst der bass egal von sub oder den Boxen war viel intensiver auf dem klo und da saß ich nicht immer drauf^^
im Wohnzimmer kaum gewessen. man hat ihn zwar mit bekommen und so aber halt aufm klo sehr stark unangenehm


----------



## Skyraker77 (6. Oktober 2014)

Weil du auf dem Klo eine Mode hast.
Der Bass kann sich auch im Hörraum nicht überall gleich anhören. Um einfach nur viel Bass am Hörplatz zu haben, stell den Sub einfach mal auf diesen, lauf dann im Raum rum und schau wo es am lautesten ist. Wenn du da dann den Sub hinstellst wummert es auch auf dem Sofa. Definitiv nicht ausgeglichen aber er ist da. Ob es gefällt kannst nur du entscheiden.
Um den Bass bei mir eim Heimkino in den Griff zu bekommen musste ich 6 30er Chassis und knapp 25 Pakete Steinwolle verbauen. Da wurd es dann mal Linear. Mit einem kämpfst du immer mit Auslöschungen oder Überhöhungen. Muss man sich mit arrangieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

